# airport extreme - réseau d'invités et internet



## lepetitpiero (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Petit problème que Valdimok et moi rencontrons pour configurer une borne airport extreme devant fournit un accès internet à un réseau perso et offrir en même temps un réseau d'invités.

Le problème se situe au niveau adressage je pense car:
1) - si la borne en mode pont: aucun problème le réseau wiif est actif mais aps de possibilité d'avoir le réseau d'invités
2) - si paramétrages avec des IP ( plus de mode pont) perte de internet

La borne est placé en sortie de la livebox. Sur celle-ci wifi désactivé ( dhcp désactivé ou non même effet) 

Help! la borne nous indique Double NAT et le voyant est à l'orange... plus d'accès au Net

Pierre

RQ: l'ouverture de se post fait suite à ce fil: http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/conseil-dachat-367451.html  ( si cela peut éviter de poser les mêmes questions)


----------



## jethro2009 (19 Juillet 2010)

Est-il possible de mettre la LiveBox en mode bridge ? 

JLM


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Juillet 2010)

la borne airport oui... pas la livebox ( si oui je ne sais pas faire)


----------



## jethro2009 (19 Juillet 2010)

Pour avoir accès au réseau d'invités, l'AE doit être le routeur.

Et c'est vrai que quand on a deux routeurs qui se suivent, c'est en principe un problème. Cela dit, quand le modem est en bridge mais continue a être géré à distance par le FAI, il faut bien qu'ils utilisent un port et routent tous les autres. Ce mode est un "full forward" et assez courant.

Dans votre cas, vous ne savez pas actuellement passer la LiveBox en bridge, et moi non plus. J'ai peut-être une solution qu'il faudrait essayer.

- comme la LB est le routeur et fait du NAT, elle a sans doute un mode DMZ, qui consiste à mettre une machine en direct sur le net, en indiquant à la LB à quelle adresse IP fixe elle doit tout transférer.

- cette adresse ip fixe sera celle de l'Airport Extreme. Par exempe une LB en 192.168.1.1 et l'AE en 192.168.1.2 avec le masque de sous-réseau 255.255.255.0 et la LB en routeur.

- lorsque ces deux paramétrages seront effectués, redémarrer l'AE. Elle va indiquer Double NAT mais c'est normal puisque c'est ce qu'on fait, donc on coche pour qu'elle ignore le problème.

- l'AE doit être règlée avec le DHCP différent des classes d'adresses de la LB et de l'AE. Par exemple le mettre en 10.0.0.X, activer le NAT par ailleurs. Ne pas oublier de rentrer les DNS dans l'AE.

- normalement maintenant vous avez accès au paramétrage total de l'AE puisqu'elle est devenue, fonctionnellement, le routeur réel du réseau. Et le réseau d'invités est accessible.

JLM


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ces infos.... c'est bine comme cela que je l'avais pramétrée...  certainement un mauvais  adresse qui empêche d'avoir la double connevctivité. Je me penche sur ça

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------

des infos sur le net ... transmisses par valdimok, me confirme que la livebox ne peut pas être mise en bridge, j'ai une sagem ( elle est bridée) http://www.valhalla.fr/2008/03/12/dairport-de-la-livebox-et-du-protocole-upnpnat-pmp/


je vais tenté l'autre manip comme tu me là indiquée


----------



## jethro2009 (19 Juillet 2010)

Donc si la LB est en 192.168.1.1, l'AE va avoir par exemple 192.168.1.2 et la distribution d'adresses via le DHCP de l'AE va être en 192.68.0.X ou 10.0.0.X

Bon travail,
JLM

PS: j'ai des bornes dans ce mode chez des clients.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Juillet 2010)

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h50 ----------

ça marche! super merci!


----------



## Akiweb (28 Février 2011)

Jethro 2009 je tenais à te dire un GRAND MERCI car c'est uniquement grace à ton post que j'ai reussi à configurer AE en double NAT avec freebox en activant la DMZ sur la freebox en mode routeur tout en ayant accès à la config de reseau d'invités. Maintenant les clients qui se connectent sur le reseau invité ont accès à internet sans avoir accès au rezo LAN de l'entreprise. Merci beaucoup, t'es un crack!


----------



## jethro2009 (28 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup !


Jean-Luc Maréchal
&#63743; Genius
Apple Store iStory
Dakar
Sénégal


----------



## spilz (9 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

désole je sais que le poste est vieux, mais comme je n'y connais pas grand chose en réseau, j'ai un peu de mal à suivre vos explications 

ma config : 

une neufbox avec connecté dessus en éthernet : 2 ordis et une borne airport express NG.

le wifi de la box est désactivé 
l'AE mis en mode pont, génère mon réseau wifi privé, tout fonctionnait bien.

- j'ai affecté une adresse ip fix à l'AE
- j'ai activé le DMZ sur la box vers cet ip
- j'ai activé le DHCP de l'AE (par contre j'ai pas bien compris ce que je devais mettre pour les plages)
- j'ai activé le reseau invité de l'AE

résultat : impossible d'accéder à internet par wifi, (invité ou privé) 

petite question en plus 
est-ce que que dans le config que vous avez mis en place, vous pouvez continuer à connecter des PC en ethernet directement sur la box ou maintenant seule l'AE gère les IP?

merci d'avance pour votre aide

spilz


----------

